# Too SARM or Not Too SARM 😂😂



## jaybonejbne (Jan 1, 2019)

I have been looking into starting to workout again after hernia surgery in Feb 2018. I also Do have degenerated discs in my back due to years of "physical labor". I am an oldazz at 43yrs old...5'7" 203lbs 31 sumthing bmi i guess. Training will be solid and so won't diet. I smoke a pack of cigs a day but figuring on just eating instead as i had read cakoric intake needed to be pretty high. Wedding is in March,2019 so need Dramatic results quickly!! My fiance' used to be like 110lbs shes 5'3" 180lbs bmi about 32 i think it said. Shes trying to slim down. I read somewhere for a "home remedy" for women but figured id ask for help. Positive feedback is Greatly Appreciated in Advance. Thank you!!


----------



## jaybonejbne (Jan 1, 2019)

Best SARMS stack for massive bulking/cutting gains.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 27, 2019)

I prefer natural things always!


----------

